# Is all Prodiamine the same?



## schmendog (Jul 26, 2021)

I found a 0-0-7 Prodiamine granular pre emergent (with same percent of AI as competitors) at the local Co Op at a great price, because it is their store brand.

Any concerns or issues with the product being store brand? Or is prodiamine the same no matter what?


----------



## San (Jun 21, 2021)

Prodiamine 65 wdg has 65% Prodiamine and is currently listed for around $80 for 5 lbs.
So that's 3.25 lbs of Prodiamine for $80, so about $25/lbs.

Let's say you are looking at Lesco 50lbs from the Lowes at $34. This has 0.68% of Prodiamine
So that's 0.34 lbs of Prodiamine for $34, so about $100/lbs.

So no concerns on buying something like that, you get 7% of Potash with it, but you're paying 4 times as much to get your Prodiamine down...


----------



## Mightyquinn (Jan 31, 2017)

schmendog said:


> I found a 0-0-7 Prodiamine granular pre emergent (with same percent of AI as competitors) at the local Co Op at a great price, because it is their store brand.
> 
> Any concerns or issues with the product being store brand? Or is prodiamine the same no matter what?


As long as the numbers on the bag match up you should be good to go. When it comes to fertilizer it's what's in the bag that counts not the name on the bag.


----------



## pp6000v2 (Mar 8, 2021)

San said:


> Prodiamine 65 wdg has 65% Prodiamine and is currently listed for around $80 for 5 lbs.
> So that's 3.25 lbs of Prodiamine for $80, so about $25/lbs.
> 
> Let's say you are looking at Lesco 50lbs from the Lowes at $34. This has 0.68% of Prodiamine
> ...


What is the shelf life of a 5lb bottle once it's opened? The 5oz little bottles are enough to cover my property for the year, so a 5lb/80oz bottle would be good for nearly 16 years lol.


----------



## Mightyquinn (Jan 31, 2017)

I've had mine for probably around 8-10 years and it still seems to work just fine. I haven't been too religious about applying it though.


----------



## San (Jun 21, 2021)

I read 3 years somewhere, but you should calculate with money spend, not product used.

With 20k and using it twice a year, it's easily worth it for me.

According to the label 0.4oz/1k = 6 months of protections, so if you do that twice a year you would need 0.8oz/1k/y
The liquid is 40% instead of 65%, so I think they recommend 0.5oz/1k for 6 months, so you would need 1oz/1k/y

For 8k:
The standard Barricade bottle is 4oz, so a bottle would be enough to cover 8k once. 
At $30 per bottle that would be $60 per year. Three times $60 is $180.

Versus one 5lb at $80, would save you $100 and leave you with half a bottle to share with your neighbors or somebody else.

Even if you only did 1 app per year, that means for three years you would spend $90, which is just a little more than the 5lb bottle.

For 20k I would need five 5oz bottles per year adding up to $150, so break even is after the first application.


----------



## Green (Dec 24, 2017)

The first reply here says everything. You have to compare potency on an even scale when comparing products.

That said, I like 0-0-7 Products due to the Potassium boost and the lack of N. I typically need more K, but no N, in early Spring.


----------



## schmendog (Jul 26, 2021)

Thanks guys, sounds like the brand doesn't matter, just the formulation and AI amount.


----------

